# Help needed with Scwhinn Fastback cable clamps



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 3, 2016)

I am familiar with late 60's clamps. I recently purchased a 74 with thumb shifter that is missing the clamps. I have no idea what they looked like.
Does anyone know the history of these clamps through the years 66-76?
Thank you, Tom


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 3, 2016)

Apparently i need help spelling Schwinn also.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2016)

my 70 5 speed and 74 5 speed use the same clamps.look like a double hump that screws together.


----------



## how (Jan 4, 2016)

1966fastbacks said:


> I am familiar with late 60's clamps. I recently purchased a 74 with thumb shifter that is missing the clamps. I have no idea what they looked like.
> Does anyone know the history of these clamps through the years 66-76?
> Thank you, Tom




You can buy original ones on ebay for about 15 bucks
I bought a repop one for about 10 bucks you cant even tell the difference
Thats for the double hump one to hold 2 cables, and you might need a single hump one also
You can see the double hump clamp holding 2 cables
on my Manta Ray

 I am sorry I went down in the basement and looked at my Fast back with a thumb shifter and the clamp is different,,they are chrome and decorative they hold 2 cables and there are 2 of them


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. I always thought they used 2 of the standard double hump clamps. But my Stardust has a fancier champ and i have seen pictures of a more decorative one. Knowing Schwinn they probably used both. Thank you, Tom


----------

